# Report Builder - Anleitung benötigt



## Mecronomecon (6. Februar 2002)

Halli, hallo,

ich würde gerne einige Berichte mit dem Report Builder für Windows 95/NT erstellen, aber mit meinen Access-Kenntnissen (ja, ich schäm mich davür) bekomm ich das einfach nicht gebacken. Die tolle Hilfe die mir Report Builder anbietet, ist für mein Vorhaben leider auch etwas zu knapp. Deshalb möchte ich mal fragen, ob irgendeiner von Euch weiß, wo ich eine gute und am besten auch kostenlose Anleitung für dieses tolle Tool bekomme

Thanks

Mecro


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (8. Februar 2002)

Ähm, also, ich bin mir ja nicht sicher, aber mir kommt´s so vor, als ob dieser Thread im falschen Forum steht...


----------



## Thomas Kuse (9. Februar 2002)

was is ein report builder??

habs einfach mal in anwendungen reingeschoben!

ps: reima du kannst auch ruhig den "beitrag einem moderator melden" knopf drücken!! ich reiss da keinem den kopf ab und erst recht nich dir


----------



## Mecronomecon (9. Februar 2002)

Der Oracle Report Builder ist ein Tool, mit dem man Berichte, basierend auf SQL-Datenbanken, erstellen kann.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (9. Februar 2002)

*[OT]*

@.:jOki:. Oops, gar nicht bemerkt, dass es sowas gibt hier %) Nächstes mal geh ich gleich petzen, versprochen


----------

